# tapatalk and paragraphs



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've posted a few things through tapatalk and have seen that it is not put in to paragraphs, just continuous text.

Any idea if this can be resolved as it makes reading posts difficult .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Noticed sometimes when someone is quoting a post and replying, the quoted post isn't there it's just an empty grey box


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

G-man99 said:


> I've posted a few things through tapatalk and have seen that it is not put in to paragraphs, just continuous text.
> 
> Any idea if this can be resolved as it makes reading posts difficult .


This seems to be an issue that Tapatalk will need to address.
Please send an email/ticket to their support and tell them what's happening.
If they want to contact me directly to try a fixed version of the plugin they can do so on [email protected]

FYI @BrahmaBull please can you do this as well.

I've filed a support ticket with Tapatalk, I'll update you when I have a response.


----------

